# [Suche] Elektrischen Rasierer



## Repainer (7. Juli 2017)

Tag zusammen  .

 

Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen elektrischen Rasierer.

 

Da wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob mir da jemand eine klare Kaufempfehlung aussprechen kann oder wie rasiert Ihr euch?

 

Habe das Modell von Philips: S3510  

Das Problem bei diesem, es bleiben besonders an der Halsmitte Milimeter kleine  Haare zurück.

Wie ist das bei euch eigentlich?

 

 

Gruß Repainer  .


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juli 2017)

Nassrasierer. Oder Vollbart, so wie sich's für Männer gehört!


----------



## Repainer (13. Juli 2017)

Nassrasierer. Oder Vollbart, so wie sich's für Männer gehört! 

 

Kannst du den einen guten Nassrasierer empfehlen?


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juli 2017)

Sind eigentlich alle gut. Nutze einen Gilette Mach 3. Das einzige was da verrückt ist, sind die Preise der Klingen.


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2017)

Sind eigentlich alle gut. Nutze einen Gilette Mach 3. Das einzige was da verrückt ist, sind die Preise der Klingen.

 

den selben und seit jahren zufrieden. jo preise sind ne katastrophe, 15&#8364; das pack. aber schau mal bei den fusion rasierern 25&#8364;.

btw schaut mal bei lidl. die billig variante des mach 3. das ding funzt genauso gut und die klingen sind arsch günstig. hab davon einen als notfallrasierer bei meinen eltern.

ich hab bisher immer so meine probleme mit trockenrasierern gehabt. es zwickt zu sehr und bei mir rasiert es recht ungründlich/ungleich


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Juli 2017)

Ich habe nen Elektrorasierer von Braun mit Trimmer dran. Den benutze ich gerne für ne Vorabrasur, wenn ich mal länger etwas faul war, und gehe danach nochmal nass drüber. Geht schneller und ist sparsamer was den Klingenverbrauch angeht.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juli 2017)

btw schaut mal bei lidl. die billig variante des mach 3. das ding funzt genauso gut und die klingen sind arsch günstig. hab davon einen als notfallrasierer bei meinen eltern.


Check ich das nächste mal. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2017)

kannst ja mal feedback geben. pn oder so ^^


----------



## Stefan101975 (28. Juli 2017)

Ich benutze Schere und Nassrasierer. Die teuren Nassrasierer von Gilette&Co sind zwar ganz gut, aber die preiswerten von Lidl mit 3 oder 5 Klingen sind auch ganz brauchbar. Benutze die nur und der Preis für die Klingen ist fast unschlagbar.


----------



## Stefan101975 (28. Juli 2017)

Habe das Modell von Philips: S3510 

Das Problem bei diesem, es bleiben besonders an der Halsmitte Milimeter kleine  Haare zurück.

Wie ist das bei euch eigentlich?

 

 

Gruß Repainer  .

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Ansonsten mal bei Braun Series umschauen, wie z.B. den hier:

 

https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/3236F901444.html

 

Gruß

 

Stefan


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Juli 2017)

kannst ja mal feedback geben. pn oder so ^^


Yau, mach ich. Könnte aber bissl dauern. Trage im Moment "Man Beard" ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2017)

solange du nicht manbearpig trägst ist alles io


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Juli 2017)

Ansonsten mal bei Braun Series umschauen, wie z.B. den hier:


Ich denke das Problem haben alle Trockenrasierer. "Glatt wie ein Babypopo" wirds wohl nur mit Nassrasierern.


----------



## Stefan101975 (1. August 2017)

Und, welcher ist es geworden?


----------

